

Does an NDA make sense for outsourced developers during startup? - lvdbijl

I'm starting a startup, and I'm considering the option of outsourcing parts of the prototype development. I'd be interested in the opinion of everyone here on the following:<p>1. What is your opinion about outsourcing initial prototype work in the first place?
2. To what extent do you think an NDA for outsourced developers is effective in protecting the 'idea'?
3. If this happens to be a not-so uncommon occurrence, I'd appreciate pointers in the direction of a generic NDA pertaining to this particular circumstance. <p>Thanks.
======
nreece
Have them sign an NDA, and only disclose on a need-to-know basis. For example
don't disclose information about unrelated business processes or complex
modules. If you are new to outsourcing or you haven't worked with the
outsourcing team before, it's always better to outsource only the less
complicated and low risk functionality to start with.

I'd rather hire a reputed techie or small team at RentACoder.com Or oDesk.com.
They take care of payment escrow and NDA's etc.

